

Why Small Companies Will Win in This Economy - swombat
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/bregman/2009/03/why-small-companies-will-win-i.html?cm_re=homepage-031909-_-lede-_-headline

======
adamhowell
It drives me nuts that 10+ years with this crazy web of ours and
newspapers/magazines still haven't figured out how to either a) automatically
link to websites/URLs mentioned or b) make sure the producer copying and
pasting does it themselves

From the article:

<http://passlogix.com> <http://unicycle.com> <http://banjo.com>

~~~
jstraszheim
Wow. They are actually for unicycles and banjos. I was expecting some weird,
ironically named, social networking sites.

------
nessence
Corporations with cash will also continue acquiring those small companies,
everyone wins.

------
zenlinux
This still seems pretty counter-intuitive to me. I would think that large
businesses would be preferred over smaller ones in a down economy, because
clients/customers would be worried that small shops could go under. Likewise,
larger businesses would feel a greater urgency to spend more personal time
with clients/customers to avoid losing them.

